# Свинг-машина



## Samba (3 Май 2007)

Кто-нибудь пробовал на себе свинг-машину? Поделитесь мнением. Стоит ли покупать...


----------



## Ell (4 Май 2007)

А какие цели и задачи? А какое заболевание? А почему такой выбор?


----------



## Альби (4 Май 2007)

Мой массажист тоже мне песни пел про свинг-машину, якобы очень нужная штука особенно если много приходится на ногах проводить времени, типа перед сном ложишься на кровать, её включаешь и она начинает тебя колыхать начиная от стоп, потрухивает тебя и ты отключаешься. Не знаю...


----------



## Ell (4 Май 2007)

Просто свинг-машину позиционируют, как панацею от массы заболеваний, в том числе и стресса.
Посему, хочется понять цели покупающего её  

И надо учитывать, что там вибрации. Не думаю, что это полезно для ряда заболеваний.


----------



## Анатолий (4 Май 2007)

Интересная машина. Надо разобраться


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (4 Май 2007)

Извините, конечно, но здесь, мне кажется, раздут из мухи слон! М_О_О_жет с большой натяжкой это чудо и помочь кровь разогнать в ногах, но как заметила Эльвира, вибрации не для всех.

И вообще, у меня идет сразу ассоциация с рекламными дешевыми роликами про ванночки для ног, используя которые выделяются из человека даже бензиновые жидкости...Вот такие страсти! Была передача с рядом раскрытых махинаций в области мед. приборов. Вы не видите  связи?...


----------



## Альби (4 Май 2007)

Не стоит всё под одну гребёнку не разобравшись. ждём мнение *Анатолия*


----------



## Ell (4 Май 2007)

Добавлю:

"Этим аппаратом могут пользоваться *все* - мужчины, женщины, пожилые люди и дети."

Нет противопоказаний? Не верю.

"Упражнения на аппарате в течение 15 минут по своему оздоровительному эффекту равноценны *10000 шагов*"

Лучше ходить 

"*Ничего не надо делать самому*. Ложитесь на спину, положите ноги на тренажер, и он сам начнет их раскачивать, а позвоночник при этом будет изгибаться как у плывущей рыбки".

А как же борьба?


----------



## Альби (4 Май 2007)

Да-да! Как жизнь скучна, когда в ней нет боренья. Помню-помню


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (4 Май 2007)

Интересно, есть ли у аппарата  соответствующая всем правилам сертификация?


----------



## Maxwell (22 Янв 2010)

Я купил и пользуюсь.
Вот так!


----------



## Andrey108 (26 Фев 2013)

@Maxwell, и как результат?


----------



## Maxwell (26 Фев 2013)

Еслиб не было грыж то хороший.


----------



## Annushka81 (16 Мар 2013)

Maxwell написал(а):


> Еслиб не было грыж то хороший.



Значит мне не поможет


----------



## TYGRA (25 Мар 2013)

Самое главное в любой методике - это результат. Если вам дают попробовать и вы остаетесь довольны реальным полученным эффектом, то покупайте гаджет и пусть он радует вас.


----------



## Темная Лошадка (13 Июл 2013)

Ой не верьте...врядли он вреден, но и пользы от него ощутимой нет)


----------



## Татьяна Ник (10 Дек 2013)

Выписала свинг машину, завтра выкупать, не могу решить надо ли, у меня оперированная 5,5 лет назад грыжа, есть протрузии. Хотелось бы услышать совет доктора, но у нас в провинции о таком тренажёре не слышали. Помогите советом!


----------



## Maxwell (10 Дек 2013)

сколько стоит? 

Модератор: предлагаю задать вопросы в личной переписке.


----------



## ivdic (29 Ноя 2021)

Так никто  и не написал полезная ли машина


----------

